# **** bait



## Greg_4242

What are some of the different baits and attractants you guys use for *****?


----------



## trapper

i like to use avarity of baits in one set fist i think do i want to also be targeting muskrat if i do i will use fish this is aray of shad carp perch and i also use a cuople of liced aplles. if you dont want muskrat i would put the fish for smaell and a couple of eggs for the couriosity factor and if dont want to use eggs i would use a piece of pvc pipe at an angle of the bank with the fish in it this would also work with comercial baite make shure it smells or ckicken liver works great. :sniper:


----------



## cya_coyote

favorite for ****... how many do you want??? around cats i use a lot of peanut butter with honey... maybe a drop or two of peppermint oil. creeks i use salmon or mackerel with glycerine later in the season... doesn't freeze as easily, so it will still smell. also, peppermint candy will work early in the season, but it doesn't have the smell in the cold.

marshmallows work pretty well, also.


----------



## take EM' close

I normally trap with buckets in small backwaters on our main river so when I'm walking back into them I will kick up the mud and find about 5-10 clams per back water. Best bait ever. I just grab them and throw them in the back of the bucket with some tinfoil on a high stick....and maybe everyonce in a while a can of soft cat food or just the juice coated in the bottom of the bucket or fish oil coated in the bottom of the bucket....bad thing is....when you catch a ****, sooner or later another one will stroll by and steal your clam! You can also just use the shell too though. I had about 10 shells from previous clam sets and I spread them all around one of my buckets.....caught my majority of **** at that bucket. But like I said....this is strictly for bucket traps.....just my :2cents: :beer:


----------



## trapper14

a lure that i really like is hardcore lure#1. if you don't catch any *****, the manufacturer will give you your money back. i also use sardines and sardine juice. they really work well for **** and possum.that smell travels a long way even if the wind doesn't blow. anise extract mixed with molassis is awesome for **** too.


----------



## MoCarp

Best **** bait/lure I have used is 1/2 an egg shell with a cotton ball in it with a few drops of sweet flag oil

if you can find it hawbaker has some fig based pastes that rock

but for most times I like milligans shellfish oil in a pocket set in the egg/cottonball


----------



## opossum14

one of my methods for trapping **** is to take apples that are rotten and put them in a bucket and smash them with a hammer til they're like a paste. i do this in spring. i put them in jars and mix honey with some and chocolate syrup with some and some i leave plain. i let them sit til i need them_____________the longer they set the more potent they will get. this bait also works well for muskrat.


----------



## Rommel103

Greg_4242 said:


> What are some of the different baits and attractants you guys use for *****?


Here's an idea for scent lure I got from an e-book on trapping I bought.
You can see the e-book I'm quoting from here:

http://self-teaching.com/trapping/

Its a bloody good book. I've even figured how to use one of the traps in it to catch kangaroos with (I'm an Aussy)

On **** Lure n trap there's a bit that says:

Take a steel trap and set it on the edge of some pool, or stream where the ***** are known to frequent: let it be an inch or so under the water, and carefully chained to a clog. The bait may consist of a fish, frog, or head of a fowl, scented with Oil of Anise, and suspended over the traps about two feet higher, by the aid of a sapling secured in the ground. The object of this is to induce the animal to jump for it, when he will land with his foot in the trap. Another method is to construct a V shaped pen set the trap near the entrance, and, fastening the bait in the angle, cover the trap loosely with leaves, and scent the bait as before with the anise. The trap should be at such a distance from the bait that the animal, in order to reach it, will be obliged to tread upon the pan, which he will be sure to do, his greed overcoming his discretion. Any arrangement whereby the animal will be obliged to tread upon the trap in order to reach the bait will be successful.

I asked a mate about **** and Anise. He reckons it works good. Hope this was a bit helpful.  
Kind regards
Rommel


----------

